# Straight from the MAN



## imdaman1 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm not currently being trained by DC - but here is a little bit of his knowledge passed on from my bro who IS currently being trained by him:

Bulker: An Excuse to become a fat phuk for the sake of beleiving your putting on muscle mass to others and yourself (and you probably are but at a 50/50 ratio of muscle to fat--wow thats awesome!)

Cutter: 3-5 months of wasted muscle building time (trust me youll be building very little muscle mass during this) in the quest of turning yourself back from a fat slob you turned yourself into to someone presentable. 

THINK ABOUT IT!!!!

d on


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 6, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I'm not currently being trained by DC - but here is a little bit of his knowledge passed on from my bro who IS currently being trained by him:
> 
> Bulker: An Excuse to become a fat phuk for the sake of beleiving your putting on muscle mass to others and yourself (and you probably are but at a 50/50 ratio of muscle to fat--wow thats awesome!)
> 
> ...



I've read DC's theories and I've tried his methods. They work for some people. They didn't do anything for me, but make me weaker. Don't know why, that's just the way I reacted. 

I'm always bulking (always as in I haven't gotten big enough to cut yet). So, don't call me a fatty, fatty two by four, I'm just bulking.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I've read DC's theories and I've tried his methods. They work for some people. They didn't do anything for me, but make me weaker. Don't know why, that's just the way I reacted.
> 
> I'm always bulking (always as in I haven't gotten big enough to cut yet). So, don't call me a fatty, fatty two by four, I'm just bulking.



lol.
The guy I'm talking about is actually being trained by him.  He says it makes a big difference - especially when you have questions.  He must be doing something right.  He's ripped at 293lbs.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 13, 2005)

hopefully by the end of the year i will be a DC trainee  
i have seen many people make tremendous gains and have also seen people say they gained nothing at all but i will try it anyway and see what happens.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I'm not currently being trained by DC - but here is a little bit of his knowledge passed on from my bro who IS currently being trained by him:
> 
> Bulker: An Excuse to become a fat phuk for the sake of beleiving your putting on muscle mass to others and yourself (and you probably are but at a 50/50 ratio of muscle to fat--wow thats awesome!)
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.....this works for me 2....I have noticed that i'm actually using a cutting AND bulking cycle all in one....and it did WONDERS for me.....ie, I use the 6-10 rep ratio.....I start of with 50% One Rep Max, lift 10x, add weight....lift another 10x, add weight....lift another 10x and carry on till i can only do 6....If i go BELOW 6, I remove the last weight, and do it again reaching +-6 or 8 reps....As you can see....my weight increases without dropping reps......THIS F'n WORKS!!!!...believe me...
Even the guys at the gym complimented me for building so quick.....Watch this 'ol 44year old guy still kick ass!!...lol


----------

